# Evil classes



## Jmacc (Oct 16, 2009)

Starting an evil campaign with some friends. It's a Gestalt starting at level one in Faerun. No book of nine swords except general feats. 
I was thinking a Dread Necromancer for one side, and wondering what some of your favorite classes were for evil parties.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 16, 2009)

Jmacc said:


> Starting an evil campaign with some friends. It's a Gestalt starting at level one in Faerun. No book of nine swords except general feats.
> I was thinking a Dread Necromancer for one side, and wondering what some of your favorite classes were for evil parties.



Warlock. depopulating a town with just your eldritch blast is fun.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

If Dread Necromancer is one side, then Marshal, Binder, and Warlock are all good options to give the necromancer options outside of spellcasting, for when he runs out of daily spells.


----------



## Jmacc (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah was thinking about warlock for the other class. I play one in another campaign so was thinking about going away from it, but the unlimited eld blasts, plus the fly and other utilities at higher level make me think it makes a lot of sense.

Are there any really cool evil races that dont have a ridiculous CR in Faerun? I dont have that book, only a few FR books .
*edit* I mean LA sorry, LONG day at work lol


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

CR is irrelevant when making a PC.  LA or RHD are what you're concerned about.  However, I'm not familiar with Faerun really, so I won't be of much help there.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 16, 2009)

Cleric is an excellent gestalt for dread necromancer; improves saves and HD and provides great ways of enhancing your undead. Not infititely blasting like a warlock, but a gestalted character with two full caster classes is not going to run out of stuff very often.

Dragon Shaman is another similar choice; the auras enhance any undead allies and are infinite.

In general, you can euther gestalt two similar, synergistic choices or two polar opposites which complement each other. Good opposite classes include ranger and fighter; evil rangers with human favored enemy are a staple.


----------



## Shin Okada (Oct 17, 2009)

I also vote for Warlock, then Cleric with Trickery domain.

Summon Undead spells are cool. But it takes a round to cast and that is a problem.

Now, if you are invisible, you can cast those spells without breaking your invisibility. Better if you are flying. Fell Flight + Walk Unseen + Summon Undead spells.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Oct 17, 2009)

Bard (with ahatever feat it is to have music affect the undead) would be a cool gestalt with Dread Necro, if not a super-powerful one...

Dread Necro is a spellcasting class, so in general you'd want something like Warlock or Fighter that gives lots of passive abilities (as far as I'm concerned 24 hr duration invocations are "passive"  ) since you'll be using your actions to cast spells.  If not that, then something to leave you with significantly better HD, saves, BAB, and/or skill points than Dread Necro could give alone.

Hexblade could be an interesting combo.  Fairly evil full BAB class, and the curse ability is a free action to use.  I think the shadow companion (the PH2 variant, ALWAYS take this over the familiar) also costs no actions to control.  And Mettle is always nice to have.


----------



## Jmacc (Oct 20, 2009)

I did the template for the Warlock and Dread Necromancer .. Looks good so far. Maybe even at about lvl 3 or 4 really tough. But one thing I was wondering, would a favored soul from Miniatures be a viable 2nd class with the Dread Necro?


----------



## kyrand (Oct 20, 2009)

The Favored Soul was updated in Complete Divine... not sure of the exact changes though.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Oct 20, 2009)

Favored Soul offers all good saves and great casting, but no turning, and the deity's weapon focus is not likely to see much use in a character with two primary casting classes based off of different ability scores. Not as good as cleric for this case I'd say.


----------



## irdeggman (Oct 20, 2009)

Take the fiendish heritage feats from Complete Mage - with fiendish resistance the acid and fire resistances stack with those from the warlock.

Fiendish Power gives you a +1 CL and saving throw DCs to evil spells and warlock invocations


----------



## Bungus (Oct 20, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Hexblade could be an interesting combo. Fairly evil full BAB class, and the curse ability is a free action to use. I think the shadow companion (the PH2 variant, ALWAYS take this over the familiar) also costs no actions to control. And Mettle is always nice to have.




I'd second the *hexblade* - I like mettle as an ability and tossing curses around, too.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Oct 21, 2009)

When I play a gestalt game I focus on covering up the weaknesses of one class with the second.  What are the weaknesses of the Dread Necro?  Worst BAB, Low HP’s, bad Fort/Ref saves, low skill points.  So I would have to second Ranger (or Urban Ranger).  That gives you: best BAB, best Fort/Ref saves, 6 skill point/ level, bumps you hit dice up one...


----------



## Jmacc (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. Narrowed it down to Cleric and Warlock for the 2nd level. 

Does anyone know of any good summoning feats or anything that could really enhance the DN side? I keep looking but dont see anything.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 22, 2009)

Libris Mortis has a pretty good chain of feats for enhancing undead minions you created yourself(via the spells that animate the dead, not summoning), increasing attack strength, durability, causing them to deal negative energy damage upon being destroyed(thusly healing any other nearby undead), increasing their turn resistance, etc...


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 22, 2009)

I second the warlock - self-buffs that are easily renewable are the key to granting extra abilities.

You could throw the melee-PC's for a loop by gestalting Monk.


----------

